# RPM Installation | Abhängige Dateien über das Web finden



## exitboy (14. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es einige Internetseiten gibt, wo man bestimmte Dateien die zu einer RPM installation benötigt werden suchen lassen kann um diese dann später nachzuinstallieren.

Danke


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2006)

RPMs kannst du auf http://www.rpmseek.con suchen, versteh aber nicht ganz was du meinst, die Abhängigkeiten der Pakete oder was?


----------

